# When you're bored



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

What are things you like to do when you are completely bored and are attempting to break out of it, or not?


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I email or PM you :lol:  (jk)

I normally don't try to break out of it (such as today).  I watch tv and surf the net


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Ok fine - not really creative tonight. I'm bored people. Tell me what to do. :allecto::haddock:


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Can you believe that I have been sitting here at my computer with the tv on in the background since about 2:00 p.m. My butt is starting to get flat 

I can't give you ideas as I don't have any for myself.....how does one go about burning down the for...errr house :lol:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Dr. B. isn't here. And he didn't say anything about not having a party. Why not. 

And we can invite :turtle4:igsfly::dog2::witch:
:bcake:

Halo, your butt must be flat by now. And sore.


And who ever wants to delete this thread is ok with me. Just having a bit of fun.


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I try to think of creative ideas.  Like, I buy plain jeans today, but I have been thinking of design to put on them, or buying pieces of lace to put some lace trim on them.


That is what I think of recently.

If I bored, I listen to music, surf the internet, play tetris, watch hockey, chat on MSN.


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Flat-yes, sore-a bit but I did do my physio exercises so my legs feel great :lol:

Yeah...where is Jazzey?  She said that we were going to have a slumber party (girls only) in honour of the crappy Valentines Day :yuk:

Oh Jazzey....where are you ?  Obviously she has bailed 

Here's to you Ladylore :cosmo: ... a virgin one of course


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Oh NicNak you have joined our party as well....here have a :cosmo: 

They are all virgin drinks as I am on antibiotics and can't have alcohol so if I have to drink virgins, so does everyone else :bad:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I'm right here!   You should know by now that I'm generally never too far! :lol: 

And I'll take one of those :cosmo:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*



Halo said:


> Oh NicNak you have joined our party as well....here have a :cosmo:



Thanks Halo.  :hug:



> They are all virgin drinks as I am on antibiotics and can't have alcohol so if I have to drink virgins, so does everyone else :bad:




I don't drink alcohol anyway, so virgil drinks are great for me.  Or a smoothie


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Ah Jazzey :yahoo: I am glad that you didn't forget.

Yes please do take one of these :cosmo:

Hey Ladylore, our party is starting to pick up here...should we break out the :band:

Or did you just want to have one guy :rockstar: (its funny...when I look at this smiley guy it reminds me of David  )


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

:juggle: I brought part of the Circus :rofl:


----------



## Mari (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I have a large basket of chocolates from by birthday which I have been greatly resisting the temptation to open but I could open it now if it would be good for the party. :heart: Mari


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

So we have a :band: a rockstar and a :juggle:  What else do we need....anyone know any clowns?  :lol:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I think I would like another coffee :rofl:


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*



Mari said:


> I have a large basket of chocolates from by birthday which I have been greatly resisting the temptation to open but I could open it now if it would be good for the party. :heart: Mari



Well of course food is always needed at a party...and what better than chocolate...Mmmmm  

Hello....Ladylore where are you?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

That would explain your new avatar, NN 

*slowly backs away*


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*



NicNak said:


> I think I would like another coffee :rofl:



Damn....after that profile pic I don't think you need one


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*



Daniel said:


> That would explain your new avatar, NN
> 
> *slowly backs away*



No need to be afraid Daniel :teehee:  Same silly me :blush:



Halo said:


> Damn....after that profile pic I don't think you need one



:rofl:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*



Mari said:


> I have a large basket of chocolates from by birthday which I have been greatly resisting the temptation to open but I could open it now if it would be good for the party. :heart: Mari




I could go for some chocolate too :crazy:


----------



## Halo (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Well I don't think that our party is getting off the ground here....maybe everyone is too tired.  I know that I have to be up early for my usual Home Care Nurse...the highlight of my day :yahoo:

Should be off to bed now...sorry I can't stay for more :cosmo: but maybe another time.

G'night all :zzz: :zzz:


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Sleep sweet Halo :hug:

I think I scared everyone away with my weird atavar.  I shall change it back :teehee:


----------



## Mari (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Okay, I resisted for two full days, that is a record for me. We now have chocolate biscuits, chocolate dipped wafers, truffles, chocolate covered almonds, and double chocolate squares. :dimples: Mari


----------



## NicNak (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Wow, that is a nice gift someone gave you Mari.  A basket full of sweets for a sweet person :hug:


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I bailed for a bit guys. Sorry. I got my nose into a murder mystery.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Who's the author LL?


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Stuwart Wood


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I don't know him. I'm a fan of murder mysteries (Particia Cornwell, Kathy Reichs...). Kathy Reichs' last novel was based in NB and had a great historical on the last leprosy institution in Tracadie.  A really good read.


----------



## ladylore (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I love them both and I read Kathy's last book.  I also like Faye Kellerman and Johnathan Kellerman. I can't think of authors' names per se but I also love quite a few of the british crime who don'its


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Yes-  I'm forgetting one of the british ones (initials, female writer).  But I know that feeling of being "engulfed" in a good mystery novel.   I miss reading novels - I haven't done much of that lately...But I used to love spending a Saturday curled on the couch with a good read!


----------



## ladylore (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

It's a must for me. I usually have 3 books on the go at any given time. But then I have a bit more time then you these days.   Hope you can relax soon and get your nose back into a good book.


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Thanks LL   I'm going to try and reinstate my 30 mins reading time before bed...I'm trying to be better about my schedule lately - so that I can get back to the "fun" stuff!


----------



## Mari (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Back to boredom. I am usually too busy to be bored but I have been thinking about it. Some things I like to do are read, watch a video, crossword puzzles, practice piano, artwork, organize my photo albums, write a letter to a friend. In nice weather I work/laze in the garden. Anyone else with ideas?  Mari


----------



## ladylore (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

Thanks to one and all. 

I don't know what happened last night because I am rarely if ever bored these days. And last everything just bored the heck out of me. And everything shuts down early in my neck of the woods so I couldn't even go out.

Thanks again for helping me out.


----------



## Halo (Feb 15, 2009)

*Re: When your bored*

I see that you all continued chatting after I went to bed (or more like passed out  )

I know about things being boring because yesterday I tried to watch two dvds but for some reason I couldn't get into them and turned them off part way through.  I just sat at my computer and listened to music...same as what I plan to do today...nothing is capturing my attention lately.  I just finished a book which was awesome and am not in the middle of any good reads right now and haven't been able to get out to the bookstore.  May try to do that this week.

Anyway...my home care nurse is on her way...gotta go but don't worry, I will be back


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2009)

If I'm fidgety (which for some reasons leads to boredom because I just don't know what to do), I go for a walk.  It usually eases the symptoms a little...


----------



## Halo (Feb 15, 2009)

A walk.....exercise 

I much prefer to listen to music if I am fidgety so at least if I want to shake my legs or arms or bop up and down I am doing it to music so I don't look like an idiot   I actually do this a lot at work and they all just think that I like music a lot :lol:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 15, 2009)

when I get fidgety I'm like a caged animal - I keep going around in circles - may as well be going in somewhat of a straight path...


----------



## ladylore (Feb 15, 2009)

It's gone now thank goodness but I had a migraine this morning. I am thinking that was the cause of my being so fidgety last night. Nothing, absolutely nothing was holding my attention.


----------



## Banned (Feb 15, 2009)

When I get like that Robyn I tend to go for a long, hot soak in the tub with many bubbles.  I lay on my back and put my head under water just until my ears are covered, close my eyes...and just relax.  I'll leave the hot water on a slow trickle so the water doesn't cool off too much...and it's absolute bliss.

Just typing that makes me want to go do that


----------



## ladylore (Feb 15, 2009)

Didn't even enter my mind. I'll have to remember that one.


----------



## Atlantean (Feb 15, 2009)

I play with my baby, work on my business, or try to find somebody to call (which Sucks because I dont really know anyone)


----------

